# OSBB + Dura Ace



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

What parts do I need to use a Dura Ace crank in an OSBB?


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

To thread the bearings in to an adapter:

http://www.amazon.com/SRAM-BB30-Adapter-English-Thread/dp/B002SG95C8

or

To use the crank in BB30 bearings

http://www.amazon.com/Wheels-Manufa...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1308175887&sr=1-1

There are other manufacturers of the adapters with slight variations of course.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

aaric said:


> To thread the bearings in to an adapter:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SRAM-BB30-Adapter-English-Thread/dp/B002SG95C8
> 
> ...


JMO, but I think the adapters offer many advantages over the sleeve. Here's more info on the adapter:
http://wheelsmfg.com/content/view/785/54/


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks guys.
The adapter looks more straightforward than the sleeve.


----------

